# convict info please



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

this may have been asked in the past so sorry, but i was wondering how many convocts i can keep in a 20 gallon how big do they get and what can i keep with them, cory cats, tiger barbs, plecos, also what should i feed them, i plan on picking some up next weekend thanks for all the help


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Assuming it's a 20 long like in your sig you can get either 1 breeding pair, 3 females or *maybe* two males. You could go with a male and two females but then when breeding starts you're going to have idiot con aggression issues. For some people it's an entertaining display, for me its a pain in the ass that I'd like to avoid but everyone's preferences are different.

For tankmates I'd suggest maybe some Chinese Algae Eaters, or some kind of pleco that won't grow too big and actually eats algea. As most of the food you'll be feeding is the floating kind I wouldn't bother with any kind of catfish or cory since the bottom will be fairly clean anyhow. I'd strongly strongly reccomend dither fish, such as a school of tetras, danios or tiger barbs. My convict tank was very boring and everyone hid in their caves until I added dithers, now the tank is nonstop activity. Feed them Hikari Gold Color Enhancing Pellets, that's what mine are on and they're healthy and have beatiful colors. It costs slightly more but in the end it really doesn't add up to much more of a significant investment.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> I'd strongly strongly reccomend dither fish, such as a school of tetras, danios or tiger barbs.


i'd definatly reccomend tiger barbs


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

more sh*t to look over


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

get a pair, they are very cool. and in a 20g you cant really keep much w/ a pair. they will not even allow dither fish to live with them once they get about 3-4" long. feed them a variety of pellets, earthworms, krill, and blood worms.


----------



## BootyBandit (Aug 29, 2004)

My favorite "dither fish" are Giant Danios they are really quick 4 of them should be fine with a pair of convicts


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

well if i just got one pair would they breed? i kinda want them to seeing that it would be cool to watch and p food!, also id definatly like to add some tiger babrbs cause i love them!, how big will teh convicts get>?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

also what should i do about decorations clay pots i see alot, maybe some slate drift wood and plants?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes one pair will breed. mine lay a new batch of eggs every 2 weeks. you could add some tiger barbs but I highly doubt if they will live with them for life. ususlly male cons get 6-7" while females only get 5, maybe 6". and decorations will be moved since they love to dig and root up plants, but good decor would be driftwood, slate, other rocks/caves, and plastic plants/


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

zyga, everything but the plants, plants are gonna get moved all over.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

ok sounds good, ill propaly be gettin some this weekend if i can get a male and a female, females have pink on their bellys right, thanks for all the help


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> more sh*t to look over


 /\



> also what should i do about decorations clay pots i see alot, maybe some slate drift wood and pla





> how big will teh convicts get>?


----------

